# Dr. Miracles Acne Treatment



## NubianHoneii (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried it? Seen it in stores? I'm really curious about it because I use proactiv which works for my skin, but the lotion portion is type oily for me and it doesn't really treat acne scaring which is common in dark skin. 

My sister uses the Dr. Miracles hair products and swears by them. I have yet to try anything other then a few samples that I have obtained from beauty store purchases. If the acne treatment is anything like she says the hair products are then it may be a wise buy on my part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.drmiracles.com/press/ACNE_CONSUMER_INFO.pdf - product information (its a pdf )

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 13, 2008)

My mom keeps telling me to try it maybe one day I'll say what the hell if I see it again at a good price.  I've been told that Dr. Miracles products, while some may be good, you can't mix them some relaxers.  I heard the story of a lady who said her hair was falling out from it.  Another reason why I should stop perming my hair though lol but that's another story.  My mom's a weakling lol but this weekend she was complaining about how the tingling gave her a headache.  But it's interesting how the Repair Lotion has the tingling sensation too.


----------

